# Bought a Used TBH - Cleanup Options?



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Scrape it good and a light char.


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, what he said.
Give it a good scrape out and then scorch the inside. A very light brown not black


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Scrape it off if you want and use it. The bees will clean that up in a day or less.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Scrape it off if you want and use it. The bees will clean that up in a day or less.


Ditto, I don't see any point to scorch it unless you are worried about AFB. And if you are worried about that just burn the whole thing.


----------



## wryland (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay - I'll just give it a good scrape-down before putting it into service. Thanks to you all.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If the green mold is only on some top bars, I'd pitch them. They are easy enough to build or buy from beeline apiaries.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

that is what i was thinking.. take a 1x whatever and rip 1 1/4 bars out of it.. slice a shallow groove down the middle and glue in popsicle sticks.


----------



## wryland (Oct 10, 2012)

I can see the logic in what ruthiesbees is recommending; however, in addition to the top bars shown in the link below there are a few other visible areas with green mold inside the box (not pictured).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morgan_v1/12567171773/player/

The mold spores are certainly everywhere in the box now, but what's the risk of that? Molds are everywhere! Aren't the bees naturally conditioned to handle this sort of situation?


----------



## catbackr (Jun 5, 2010)

I would set the body out in the sun for a couple of days and definitely make new top bars. they are to easy to make to take the risk of introducing something bad into the hive.


----------

